# Headset for the DA/PRC-371



## Soldiers-wear.dk (12 Jul 2007)

Hey guys

Does anyone know if there are some kind of headset to the DA/PRC-371 radio?
And i dont mean the issue one

Hope you can help me

brian


----------



## Bert (12 Jul 2007)

The radio's spec sheet and headset connector pin-out will suggest what type of head-set is applicable.
Check this site:

http://www.racal-acoustics.co.uk/


----------



## s2184 (31 Jan 2014)

Hi.. If you fly, 

I'd like to know what aviation headset you use/have used and what aviation headset you wish to have?

What do you think of DC PRO-X from David Clark? Any suggestions? DC PRO-X cost half the price of Bose A20.  







Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Jan 2014)

My first reaction was "What  ???  Did he really comment on a post from almost 7 years ago?  And he is asking about a computer headset when the thread is about a military headset?"

Then I had to chuckle, really, I did.  :nod:


----------



## s2184 (1 Feb 2014)

I had searched under the term "headset" & found this topic. I need to buy aviation headset.


----------



## Occam (1 Feb 2014)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> My first reaction was "What  ???  Did he really comment on a post from almost 7 years ago?  And he is asking about a computer headset when the thread is about a military headset?"
> 
> Then I had to chuckle, really, I did.  :nod:



Can't argue with you about the necropost, but that's not a computer headset - it's an aviation headset.  At least he made an effort to not start a new thread if there was an existing one that might fit - which is more effort than most.

For s2184 - I don't have any experience with their aviation headsets, but the Navy has gone to Sennheiser headsets for use on the ships, and they seem pretty nice compared to the horrible things we've used over the last 30 years.  Sennheiser has an aviation line of headsets.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## s2184 (3 Feb 2014)

Thank you Occam for the information. I checked online & they do carry aviation headsets. I was in a little hurry and therefore I bought DC PRO-X from David Clark yesterday.


----------

